# 2x3 door frames...options?



## bearclaw (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello,

I need to replace a few doors in my house, including the jambs. My house was built circa 1978 and apparently they used 2x3s to frame the doors instead of 2x4s. So standard prehung doors you might get from your local home improvement shop are too large.

What are my options here? My first thought was to fill the gap (about 3/4" all around on one side of the door) with molding. I read a post at another site that recommended laying a pencil flat against the wall on the side that is not flush and tracing around the frame. Then cutting that side of the jamb along the pencil mark.

Any thoughts on this? Oddly enough, the basement walls are framed with 2x4s...

Mike


----------



## davethebuilder (Aug 23, 2009)

You can just "rip" (Cut with saw) the new jamb down to size before installing. 

Make sure you are ripping the non-rebate side where the door fits!

Alternatively, install the full size jambs in the opening and leave the same margin (quirk) proud on both sides of the wall and then install your bead. The only problem with that, how is the rest of the door jambs finished in the house? May look different!

Or, have a joiners shop make up your jambs to suit each opening?

If you have the knowledge and tools, i would make my own jambs...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The last pre-hung door I bought had adjustable jambs/trim pieces that slid in & out from one side
They could be cut as needed ( I think) to fit a thinner wall


----------



## bearclaw (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going to try cutting them myself. Thanks for the help folks!


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

You can build your own jambs with a router and template or even a chisel if that's all you have on hand. You will need a table saw and a drill regardless. All you need material wise is 1x, stop moulding, shims (which you will need anyway), casing of your choice, door slab, and door hardware. Make sure your inside dimension is 3/16" wider than the door slab. You should have 1/8" reveal between the door slab and head jamb. Your total inside jamb height should be 81" (assumes 82" R.I. opening). Good luck with the project.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You could hang the door flush to your inside wall and add a small trim around the brick mold on the outside to cover the gap.....


----------

